# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم gsm-finder dongle تحديثات :  Gsmfinder pc ver2.3.7

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Gsmfinder pc ver2.3.7(Samsungcdma 14 models Unlock,Rebuilt,Flashing added )****     *Added Samsung 14 models in Cdma tool module:* 
B119 (Unlock, Rebuilt, Flashing)
B139 (Unlock, Rebuilt, Flashing)
B159 (Unlock, Rebuilt, Flashing)
B189 (Unlock, Rebuilt, Flashing)
B209 (Unlock, Rebuilt, Flashing)
B229 (Unlock, Rebuilt, Flashing)
B259 (Unlock, Rebuilt, Flashing)
B269 (Unlock, Rebuilt, Flashing)
B279 (Unlock, Rebuilt, Flashing)
B309 (Unlock, Rebuilt, Flashing)
B319 (Unlock, Rebuilt, Flashing)
B339FM (Unlock, Rebuilt, Flashing)
S189 (Unlock, Rebuilt, Flashing)
S259 (Unlock, Rebuilt, Flashing)  *Berry tool: (unlock) 2 new mep added now we support 258 meps* 
(Via imei & mep) MEP-11534-009
(Via imei & mep) MEP-12209-010  *Addons & Changes Made:* 
Online code sorted by particular brands 
credits & activations moved to support tool
GUI design changed  
What we have till now ?
==================================================  =======
Code tool: 
Offline code calculator;
ZTE : 31 models supported          -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
Huawei modem: 39 models supported  -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
Alcatel: 32 models                 -(PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
Online code calculator;
Alcatel: 295 models with 31000+PIDS-(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
Zte :120 models                    -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
Huawei:71 models                   -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits) 
Amoi:2 models                      -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
BIOS Series:16 series              -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
Motorola:22 models                 -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits) 
==================================================  =======
Finder tool: 
IC compatibility: 13 types        -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
Lcd compatibility : 830 types     -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
cables compatibility: 2038 types  -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
Battery compatibility: 1196 types -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
ASIC compatibility: 112 types     -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
Flex compatibility: 629 types     -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
TACFAC brand & model: 26921       -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
Help codes                        -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
==================================================  ==========
Berry tool: 
Unlock by mep :258 mep supported  -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)
Unlock by prd :8476 prd supported -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)
Readinfo-MEP/PRD/SFI/APP          -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)     
Factory setting reset             -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
Engineering screen code calculator-(PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
==================================================  ==========          
Nk tool:  
BB5; 
(Fbus)Sl1,Sl2,Sl3 SX4 Authorization  - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)
(USB)Read BCM Unique ID              - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)Sl1,SL2,SL3 SD Repair          - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)    
(Fbus)SL1,Sl2 Simlock RPL            - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)SL1,Sl2 Generate Nck code      - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(No cable)SL3 NCK Calculator(AfterBF)- (PC/DONGLE-no credits)     
(Fbus&USB)Read PM(from-to address)   - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Write PM(from-to address)  - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Read full PM               - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus&USB)Read PM 120                - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus&USB)Read PM 308                - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus)Read Ask                       - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Write rpl                  - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Counter reset (rapido)     - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)CHK                            - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Send NCK KEYB              - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus&USB)Send NCK F-bus             - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)   
(Fbus&USB)Reset security code        - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Read security code         - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Set full factory defaults  - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus&USB)Reset Life timer           - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)  
DCT4;                  
(Fbus)Read PM(from-to address)       - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus)write PM(from-to address)      - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)Read full PM                   - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus)Read PM 120                    - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus)Read PM 208                    - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)    
(Fbus)Reset security code            - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(No cable)Generate mastercode DCT4   - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(No cable)Calculate Unlock code      - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)Write SL rpl DCT4++            - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)Vibrator ON/OFF                - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)Unlock RSA  DCT4++             - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)
(No cable)DCT4 IMEI RPL              - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits) 
BB5 & DCT4;
(Fbus&USB)Scan                       - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)  
==================================================  ==========  
Cdma tool: 
LG:11models
Createunlock file  - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
ZTE:1 model
Spunlock           - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
Readinfo           - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
Samsung:14 models 
Unlock             -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)NEW
Rebuilt            -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)NEW
Flashing           -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)NEW
==================================================  ==========
Support tool :  
Login for flashfiles 
Login for Credits
Distributer and Resseller list 
==================================================  ==========
Credits& activations :  
Tab where user can see the status of activations and help     
==================================================  ==========
Supported interface :  
UFS,JAF ,USB AND PROLIFIC CABLE  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Thank you for using Gsmfinder*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*      *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

